# Drill ship Proteus



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Ventured out Thursday afternoon out of Ft Morgan looking for the elusive YFT and was not disappointed. Stopped at Marlin rig on the way and tried to jig up some BFT as bait, nothing doing. Stayed there about 30 min and continued on to the Proteus. Arrived to clear water, full of flying fish. The drill ship had it's thrusters on full blast because she was throwing some 8-10' swells on one side. It was a long slow nite for YFT and as usual we could have sunk the boat with BFT's. The YFT bite was slow thru the nite and just before dawn we caught this slob. Took a bit over an hour to get him to the boat and it wasn't till he hit the deck that we realized we had a Big Eye. Well after high fives all round, we started trolling and hooked up with several schoolie sized YFT's. Heard on the radio that at least one boat there caught some 100# plus YFT. Our Big Eye weighed in at 161lbs. Another good trip to the Proteus. Tight Lines.

Additional info: The Big Eye was caught on the chunk with a weighted line at about 300'.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! Good job


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

If you Google "sore back", that picture pops up.

Congrats on a fine fish. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Im jealous


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch, good work. Thank you for the report...


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

You have had some good fishing this year out there.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's an impressive fish. Nice job !


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow!!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

DAMN, awesome job capt!


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

wow!!! nice fish, congrats!!!!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice fish. When you say weighted line at 300 you mean like a Carolina borttom rig?


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Using a 6 oz egg sinker above an 8' fluorocarbon 80# leader to a snelled Mustad Demon Perfect Circle 3X strong hook.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Bud just never tried chunking with a weight but I never caught a stud like Tha either. Trying to hone my rigs fishing skills. Been out there twice and struck out both times. Would like to go with someone that could show me the ropes. And don't mind paying my share.


----------

